# Is it too late to gig?



## Breamkiller (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm new to gigging and recently moved to Cantonment from Alabama. Is it too late in the year to gig flounder? Are cold fronts bad or good? There is so much water i'm a little lost where to start. I'm not looking for anyone's spot just some direction. I've got an Alabama license so i'm looking for advice on the Alabama side from Lillian to Orange Beach. I'm open to advice around Pensacola too, I'd just have to buy a fl fishing license. I've got an old leaky 14 ft jon boat with a 4hp motor so range is a factor. If anyone wants to go I may go try my setup tonight. Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Check the river mouths and bays. Once the cold weather sets in they'll migrate to the gulf to spawn. I would go on a high tide moving out but with a leaky 14' boat stay closer to bank and don't chance running across the bay. Good luck !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Murphy's Law said:


> Check the river mouths and bays. Once the cold weather sets in they'll migrate to the gulf to spawn. I would go on a high tide moving out but with a leaky 14' boat stay closer to bank and don't chance running across the bay. Good luck !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We ran across the bay in a leaky 14' skiff last night... & it turned out to be a good call.  We only found one, but she was 21'' & over 4 & a half pounds!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> We ran across the bay in a leaky 14' skiff last night... & it turned out to be a good call.  We only found one, but she was 21'' & over 4 & a half pounds!


Nice fish  I wasn't being a smart ass to him I was actually trying to look out for him. I would hate for some one try and make the run chasing flounder in what he called a leaky 14' boat with a 4hp and end up with a long swim in cold water. Again nice fish

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Murphy's Law said:


> Nice fish  I wasn't being a smart ass to him I was actually trying to look out for him. I would hate for some one try and make the run chasing flounder in what he called a leaky 14' boat with a 4hp and end up with a long swim in cold water. Again nice fish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha, no worries man, I was just messing! Technically, the 14' Collin's Craft we were in isn't "leaky," but half of the floor is pretty soft!  She has some mad mojo though!


----------



## Breamkiller (Aug 14, 2018)

Congrats on the legit doormat! I didn't end up going, I didn't get my light setup working like I had planned. I appreciate everyone's concerns, I've fished all over the place in that boat for 20+ years and know its limits. I may go tonight. If I do I'll give a report. How hard is it to upload pics to the forum?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Breamkiller said:


> How hard is it to upload pics to the forum?


I use the tapatalk app to view and post pictures on here. It's never given me any problems. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Breamkiller said:


> Congrats on the legit doormat! I didn't end up going, I didn't get my light setup working like I had planned. I appreciate everyone's concerns, I've fished all over the place in that boat for 20+ years and know its limits. I may go tonight. If I do I'll give a report. How hard is it to upload pics to the forum?


Thanks man! My buddy was super excited when he stuck that one. & it's not difficult at all to post photos. I hate Tapatalk, so I just use the regular version of the forum & it's very simple, you shouldn't have any issues!


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> We ran across the bay in a leaky 14' skiff last night... & it turned out to be a good call.  We only found one, but she was 21'' & over 4 & a half pounds!


Sweet flattie !

Looks like someone is about to gig your neck in the pic !


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Breamkiller said:


> I'm new to gigging and recently moved to Cantonment from Alabama. Is it too late in the year to gig flounder? Are cold fronts bad or good? There is so much water i'm a little lost where to start. I'm not looking for anyone's spot just some direction. I've got an Alabama license so i'm looking for advice on the Alabama side from Lillian to Orange Beach. I'm open to advice around Pensacola too, I'd just have to buy a fl fishing license. I've got an old leaky 14 ft jon boat with a 4hp motor so range is a factor. If anyone wants to go I may go try my setup tonight. Thanks in advance for the replies.


Happy to see some new guys coming into our sport. To answer your question - no it is not too late in the year to gig flounder. Right now is the prime time for gigging larger sized flounder. The average flounder you see from November through the end of year are going to be significantly larger than the average flounder you see any other time of the year. 

Cold fronts are great for gigging. They help push the flounder to the local passes/inlets/mouths of the bay area. Focus on these inlets, especially ones that have water running through them. They like to set up shop on in these locations to catch bait fish passing through.

As for the leaky 14 ft jon boat - make sure you have a good bilge pump! I used to be in the same boat (literally) many years ago except I ran an old 90 hp motor on it lol. Had to put float pods on the back to make up for the weight lol. JB Weld worked great for me to seal up leaky rivets.


----------

